# Best Currnent Customer Deal?



## Fastfwd (Aug 26, 2003)

My parents' box is on the blink and my Mom would like a DVR. Something fairly simple would probably work. I see a $99 upgrade offer link on the Dish site, but the link is dead. What do you guys suggest as the best current deal. I might like to get a new box as well.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Does your mom need 2 tuners? If so, she can get a 721 for $249 including installation. Also, the 721 does not have a monthly DVR fee ($5).

You can go cheaper of course for single tuner DVR's. However, the 510 has a monthly DVR fee so you'd need to factor that in when deciding which model you want.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27036&page=8
Message 180 appears to be the most recent list - just ignore the 921 offer (not valid). The best deal by far is the 721 for $249. The 508 and 501 also are good cheaper alternatives and don't have a $5/month fee. If you're only buying one receiver, it seems to me you should get the 721 or 501. 508 isn't much different in price from the 721 and you get a lot more with the 721 IMO.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

I have been asking the csr's about the 721 offers and they either dont know about it or they tell me to call a retailer, but the retailers here in PR arent carrying the 721 so, is this a dead end for me? will I have to end in EBAY???


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

mindwarp said:


> I have been asking the csr's about the 721 offers and they either dont know about it or they tell me to call a retailer, but the retailers here in PR arent carrying the 721 so, is this a dead end for me? will I have to end in EBAY???


The upgrade promos are supposed to be done by the original installing/seller retailer. If this retailer is unavailable, then another CAN do the upgrade. This comes straight from the business rules. So I would call Dish and ask them who the original retailer was and try going from there. I personally don't recommend the 721 over the 501/508 because it is more difficult to use unless you have the guts to stick with it. I've ssen a lot of complaints from users that they don;t work right, and another intsaller who has the 721 said he has had it replaced several times.............


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> I personally don't recommend the 721 over the 501/508 because it is more difficult to use unless you have the guts to stick with it. I've ssen a lot of complaints from users that they don;t work right, and another intsaller who has the 721 said he has had it replaced several times.............


I think this is a personal preference issue on the 721 vs. 508. I have the 508 and 721. I like the 721 a lot more than the 508 because of the dual tuner and ability to record two programs and the larger HD. There are some things more difficult about the 721, but I use the 721 a lot more than the 508 now.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

IN many ways, I find the 721 easier to use than the 510 (same as 501/508). I especially like the 1/3 default padding. It makes setting up DVR recording a snap, basically two pushes of the select button. Also, recording two overlapping or simultaneous programs is quite an improvement over the 50x series.

OTOH, grandma might like the larger font and simpler looking interface of the 50x. Just remember that the $99 510 also has a $5/month "just because we can" fee.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Thing is, that I worked with the retailer, I was an installer, and since I'm working now with DTV as a contractor I cant do installs for Dish (ethics). But they and most of the retailers here wont carry the 721 because of the price. =(


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I like the 721 a LOT more than the 510 because of the interface, dual tuner, no DVR fee, and I have had less hardware issues with the 721 although it seems to have more software issues than the 510 at the present time. Also the 721 allows you to go through the guide quicker than the 510. I just wish the 721 had two tv outputs.


----------

